# HILADELPHIA: The Largest City on America's East Coast



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Yes it is a residential tower downtown on Maket Street.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ from far away looks great


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

philadweller said:


> Brisbaner find me a better photo. I honestly don't think that the cities are really that similar. Cleveland is more like Buffalo or Milwaukee.
> 
> "the 'underratedness' or 'undiscoveredness' or what ever you want to call it is the very reason philly appeals to me. although i enjoy experiencing places like london or nyc, i cant help but feel i know everything about those places; before i even set foot in them. they get such strong media attention. philly has a bit of a '?' above it, which appeals to me. that and i fucking hate tourists"
> 
> ...



Philly is an awesome city. I am just saying it reminded me of Cleveland, not just skyline wise, but as far as the movement of the people downtown, public transportation, and even the very underrating that they have. Cleveland is far more superior than Buffalo, Buffalo was very dead, Milwaukee had no public transportation, Cleveland has many world-class venues that those two do not have. Cleveland could compete more with Minneapolis as far as economic power, but as far as identity, I can see a lot of Cleveland in Philadelphia.


----------



## nouveau.ukiyo (Sep 20, 2007)

Brisbaner21 said:


> Philly is an awesome city. I am just saying it reminded me of Cleveland, not just skyline wise, but as far as the movement of the people downtown, public transportation, and even the very underrating that they have. Cleveland is far more superior than Buffalo, Buffalo was very dead, Milwaukee had no public transportation, Cleveland has many world-class venues that those two do not have. Cleveland could compete more with Minneapolis as far as economic power, but as far as identity, I can see a lot of Cleveland in Philadelphia.


That fact that you compared Philly with Cleveland is still an understatement. Philly is one of the biggest cities in the nation, is in the top ten of cities in the world by GDP, has the third most populous downtown in America, has 13 rail lines (100% electrified btw), 2 subway, 6 street car (5 subway-surface), is only 1.5 hrs form NYC (1hr by train), 2.5 from DC, has the Jersey Shore and Pocono mountains for recreation...a few cities have the history as well. O yea, and the row homes that stretch for miles...But the city is a victim of the same problem that plagued other rust belt cities, problems that didn't affect New York, Washington and Boston in the same way, causing Philly to really fall into the shadow of the other Northeast cities. The city isn't down and out and has stayed alive despite it's innumerable problems. Right now, it's got an image problem with most Americans causing it to be ignored, which I think will change a bit. But the city is historically a working class city and will stay that way. It will never be cool or trendy or filled with beautiful people (apparently we have the ugliest people in America). It'll be Philly.


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

nouveau.ukiyo said:


> That fact that you compared Philly with Cleveland is still an understatement. Philly is one of the biggest cities in the nation, is in the top ten of cities in the world by GDP, has the third most populous downtown in America, has 13 rail lines (100% electrified btw), 2 subway, 6 street car (5 subway-surface), is only 1.5 hrs form NYC (1hr by train), 2.5 from DC, has the Jersey Shore and Pocono mountains for recreation...a few cities have the history as well. O yea, and the row homes that stretch for miles...But the city is a victim of the same problem that plagued other rust belt cities, problems that didn't affect New York, Washington and Boston in the same way, causing Philly to really fall into the shadow of the other Northeast cities. The city isn't down and out and has stayed alive despite it's innumerable problems. Right now, it's got an image problem with most Americans causing it to be ignored, which I think will change a bit. But the city is historically a working class city and will stay that way. It will never be cool or trendy or filled with beautiful people (apparently we have the ugliest people in America). It'll be Philly.



Your not even reading what I am saying, it is a comparison that I see. It is an OPINION! I have stated that Cleveland is a smaller, keyword there (smaller) Philadelphia. Cleveland itself has a very dense population for the area that the city encompasses. It has a great light rail, and Cleveland has an awesome international airport, that blows Philadelphia's out of the water, Philly's was extremely dirty and poorly designed.

They have similar charactheristics. Philadelphia though being a bigger city does not compete with Boston, which is a smaller city. And that is from many observations.

Philly still though, is one of my favourite American cities.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

"But the city is a victim of the same problem that plagued other rust belt cities, problems that didn't affect New York, Washington and Boston in the same way, causing Philly to really fall into the shadow of the other Northeast cities."

Boston never had the degree of problems that New York, Philadelphia, Baltimore and DC suffered from. Of all the cities DC had the worst rap of the bunch for quite some time especially when mayor Marion Berry was busted with crack. Philadelphia being solidly middle class has helped it float through the toughest of times. Philadelphia went sour when mayor Wilson Goode bombed the MOVE house in West Philly. Then LIVE AID came and the Gentlemen's Agreement was broken poising the city for an upward renaissance which it is still riding.

Boston is a tame, civilized, rich college city that was never too big to completely gentrify. Also the city being on a peninsula only added to the value of its real estate.

Boston may be the Stockholm of America. Boston appeals to people that are afraid of the negative elements of cities. After living in Boston and Philadelphia I realized that Philly is a lot more like New York City with its variety.


----------



## *Sweetkisses* (Dec 26, 2004)

Brisbaner21 said:


> Your not even reading what I am saying, it is a comparison that I see. It is an OPINION! I have stated that Cleveland is a smaller, keyword there (smaller) Philadelphia. Cleveland itself has a very dense population for the area that the city encompasses. It has a great light rail, and Cleveland has an awesome international airport, that blows Philadelphia's out of the water, Philly's was extremely dirty and poorly designed.
> 
> They have similar charactheristics. Philadelphia though being a bigger city does not compete with Boston, which is a smaller city. And that is from many observations.
> 
> Philly still though, is one of my favourite American cities.


I disagree. I think Philly stacks up very well with Boston ( with exception of universities), but it has a much poorer image in the eyes of many across the country and the world. But Philly is a beast and despite its many problems is still one of the greatest cities this country has made. That and it will be on top again LOL!!!


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

"Philly is an awesome city. I am just saying it reminded me of Cleveland, not just skyline wise, but as far as the movement of the people downtown, public transportation, and even the very underrating that they have. Cleveland is far more superior than Buffalo, Buffalo was very dead, Milwaukee had no public transportation, Cleveland has many world-class venues that those two do not have. Cleveland could compete more with Minneapolis as far as economic power, but as far as identity, I can see a lot of Cleveland in Philadelphia."

I am trying to understand this but my guess is that you see a balance that both cities seem to have. It is the balance of old industrial grit in contrast with shiny new modern geometry, a sense of rebirth in the midst of its graveyard. Both cities have very impressive neoclassical art museums and grand old buildings downtown. In both cities you will find "real" people. Cleveland and Philadelphia are middle class cities with really rich suburbs and very tasty food that is very fattening. Beer sells fast and heck they are only a state apart.

Off the record... my ex is from Cleveland and he used to visit me in Philly. One day we were walking down Broad Street north to City Hall from Pine Street and he said "this feels like Cleveland." Basically you are not crazy Brisbaner.


----------



## Sean in New Orleans (Apr 7, 2005)

Very nice...beautiful city.


----------



## phillybud (Jul 22, 2007)

philadweller said:


> "In the 1980's travel author Bill Bryson called Philadelphia the ugliest city in America."
> As far as the people go or the cityscape?


Streetscape. He found it shabby and the streets dirty. But that was the 1980's. I happen to think Philly is BEAUTIFUL.



*Sweetkisses* said:


> I disagree. I think Philly stacks up very well with Boston ( with exception of universities), but it has a much poorer image in the eyes of many across the country and the world. But Philly is a beast and despite its many problems is still one of the greatest cities this country has made. That and it will be on top again LOL!!!


Now you are going to find this hard to believe, but the Philly area actually has more colleges and universities than Boston! I read it recently in the NYTimes. Remember, besides Temple, Drexel, and UPenn (the Ivy League university where the computer was first invented in the 40's) there is also St. Joes, Haverford, Bryn Mawr, Swarthmore, USP, PA Academy of Fine Art, Curtis (tied with Juilliard as the best music school in the US), Thomas Jefferson, Albert Einstein, Gratz, Villanova, etc, etc, ad infinitum. Of course Boston has Harvard and Boston U. ... I'm not saying we are better, just that Philly is an awesome collegiate town that compares favorably with NY, Boston, Chicago and LA.


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

philadweller said:


> "Philly is an awesome city. I am just saying it reminded me of Cleveland, not just skyline wise, but as far as the movement of the people downtown, public transportation, and even the very underrating that they have. Cleveland is far more superior than Buffalo, Buffalo was very dead, Milwaukee had no public transportation, Cleveland has many world-class venues that those two do not have. Cleveland could compete more with Minneapolis as far as economic power, but as far as identity, I can see a lot of Cleveland in Philadelphia."
> 
> I am trying to understand this but my guess is that you see a balance that both cities seem to have. It is the balance of old industrial grit in contrast with shiny new modern geometry, a sense of rebirth in the midst of its graveyard. Both cities have very impressive neoclassical art museums and grand old buildings downtown. In both cities you will find "real" people. Cleveland and Philadelphia are middle class cities with really rich suburbs and very tasty food that is very fattening. Beer sells fast and heck they are only a state apart.
> 
> Off the record... my ex is from Cleveland and he used to visit me in Philly. One day we were walking down Broad Street north to City Hall from Pine Street and he said "this feels like Cleveland." Basically you are not crazy Brisbaner.



LOL good cause I was looking pretty bad there for a second. Right on the spot with what you just said. Cleveland just in many ways was a smaller Philly, great museums, world class attractions, great park system, beautiful skylines with a lot of rebirth in the CBD, home to many large companies. This is just what I saw. Philly and Cleveland were amoung my favourite cities anywhere in North America, just got back from Canada last month, still Philly and Cleveland rank high.


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

^ Hey Brisbaner, this is random, but it seems you made a huge US tour? Where'd you go? seems really interesting and fun whatever you did


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

MDguy said:


> ^ Hey Brisbaner, this is random, but it seems you made a huge US tour? Where'd you go? seems really interesting and fun whatever you did


I went all over the East Coast and the Midwest. I still have yet to explore the West Coast, but I went as far west as Denver. I just got back from Canada in June, visiting every major city from Vancouver to Quebec. I also just went to New Zealand, but that is not too far from here, but yet I had never been there. Went to most of the North Island, and saw Christchurch, Dunedin and Queenstown on the South Island. I would like to get back to the U.S. and see the West Coast.


----------

